

A positive leap second will be introduced at the end of June 2015 - SoMuchToGrok
http://datacenter.iers.org/eop/-/somos/5Rgv/latest/16

======
SoMuchToGrok
How are my systems affected?

RHEL -
[https://access.redhat.com/articles/15145](https://access.redhat.com/articles/15145)

Ubuntu -
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1020285](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1020285)

Windows - [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/kb/909614](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/909614)

AWS - [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/look-before-you-leap-the-
co...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/look-before-you-leap-the-coming-leap-
second-and-aws/)

Google Cloud - [http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com.au/2015/05/Got-a-
sec...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com.au/2015/05/Got-a-second-A-
leap-second-that-is-Be-ready-for-June-30th.html)

